# Apply for visit visa before exit from UAE



## nitinmahawar (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi

I an Indian and working in Dubai. I have recently resigned from my job and my visa has also been canceled by my last employer. Now I have time till July 3rd to exit from UAE. However I am trying for a new job now. Just wanted to ask that is this possible to apply for a 3 months visit visa before exit from UAE. Because after my exit, I wanted to come back immediately to search for new job here. Kindly guide me . Thanks in advance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

nitinmahawar said:


> Hi
> 
> I an Indian and working in Dubai. I have recently resigned from my job and my visa has also been canceled by my last employer. Now I have time till July 3rd to exit from UAE. However I am trying for a new job now. Just wanted to ask that is this possible to apply for a 3 months visit visa before exit from UAE. Because after my exit, I wanted to come back immediately to search for new job here. Kindly guide me . Thanks in advance.


Who will be the sponsor? I know people have left and immediately (within a couple of days) come back, but not sure if this can be applied for while in country. Issuing a visa just takes a day.


----------



## nitinmahawar (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

You can apply for a Visit Visa or Tourist Visa while you are still in country, but the immigration system will automatically put the application on hold (provided that it links to your correct UID number). The application hold will automatically lift when you exit the country and the visa will then be processed and issued if no further issues.

However, if your residence visa is in an old passport and your UID is not yet updated to link to that passport, you may get away with being issued a Visit Visa or Tourist Visa while you are still in country - but with a new UID number. This may seem to be a solution, but will actually cause you more grief when trying to exit the country if the multiple UIDs are detected.


----------



## nitinmahawar (Jun 19, 2016)

sm105 said:


> You can apply for a Visit Visa or Tourist Visa while you are still in country, but the immigration system will automatically put the application on hold (provided that it links to your correct UID number). The application hold will automatically lift when you exit the country and the visa will then be processed and issued if no further issues.
> 
> However, if your residence visa is in an old passport and your UID is not yet updated to link to that passport, you may get away with being issued a Visit Visa or Tourist Visa while you are still in country - but with a new UID number. This may seem to be a solution, but will actually cause you more grief when trying to exit the country if the multiple UIDs are detected.


Thank you so much for this information. It will be very helpful. Grateful to you.


----------



## Dj29 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi good day! Im filipina . I just finished my 2years contract in my previous employer. Here abu dhabi.And i have to exit uae this august 14 and i want to come back uae asap.. Is there posibility that i cn get visit or tourist visa while im here. ? My friend will be the sponsor. He is a jordan citizen but living here in uae. And what will be the process or documents required? Thank u


----------

